# Types of Flat Roofs



## flatroofrepair (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello Team,

Just out of curiosity, 

We here in Edinburgh, Scotland do flat roof coverings in what we call GRP Fiberglass, EPDM, single Ply and Liquid Rubber along with our original green rolled felt.

What types of flat roof systems are used in America and what names do you use for the different flat roof systems

https://www.weatherguardroofing.com/contractorsedinburgh/flat-roofs


----------



## johnmeto (Aug 30, 2015)

single-ply flat roofing system is ideal for any low sloped or flat roof. So you can go for that.


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

Types of flat roof coverings
Metal flat roofing, FTPO, PVC (vinyl) membrane roofing, Modified bitumen, Turbo Seal, GRP roof – fiberglass, Cold applied liquid membranes, Asphalt, CSPE, TPO, Coal-tar pitch built up roof and EPDM


----------



## qualityroofingmel (Feb 16, 2017)

*Flat Roof Types Used in America*

Following Roof Types used in America:


EPDM Roofing
TPO Roofing
PVC Roofing
Modified Bitumen Roof Systems


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Bit of PVC never went a miss


----------

